

Nokia N9 UX Guidelines - asolove
http://www.developer.nokia.com/swipe/ux/
I find it very interesting how thoroughly they have mapped out the 3d physical reality behind the interface interactions, all the way down to the specified light source that should be reflected in all icons and 3d chrome. In many ways this is more thoughtful than the iOS interface guidelines.
======
asolove
I like that Nokia has laid out visually the physical 3d objects that model the
interface behavior. iPhone applications frequently seem to ignore this very
basic idea. The level of realism even gets down to specifying a common light
source which all icons and 3d elements should reflect.

I also like/am curious about the color guidelines, namely that each
application should "own" a single highlight color, which then gets used
consistently in its headers, labels, and form controls. The applications
demoed in the docs have a much more consistent and less kitschy look than many
brightly-colored, inconsistent iPhone apps.

